# TURN SIGNAL INOP BUT HAZARD WORKING FINE



## 5thgenboy (Jun 10, 2016)

SO I BOUGHT THIS 5TH GEN FROM A CLIENT OF MY FATHERS. HE DID A BUNCH OF LIL AFTERMARKET MODS. MAINLY RADIO AND TAIL LIGHTS. TURN SIGNALS ARE NOT WORKING NOW BUT THE HAZARDS ARE WORKING FINE. IM NOT GETTING ANY INDICATOR LIGHTS OR ANYTHING. I CHECKED FUSES FOR TURN SIGNAL AND ITS FINE. THREW A KNOWN GOOD FLASHER UNIT AT IT JUST TO CHECK AND SEE IF IT COULD BE THAT BUT NO GO STILL NO TURN SIGNALS. I HAVE TO TAKE IT IN FOR INSPECTIONS WITH IN THE NEXT 10 DAYS SO ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.
THANKS.


----------



## shaggy64 (Jun 27, 2016)

can you change ur headlights between high and low beam? could be a multi function switch (turn signal, high/low beam switch) try seeing if u have power to the fuse for ur turn signal


----------



## 5thgenboy (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah switch was working fine! Lol I found the problem as I was going through all the plugs connecters and switches.. Apparently when I replugged hazzard switch I bent a pin causing the circuit to not be completed... So I bent it back up and plugged in no more problem..


----------

